
81 Year Old Commodore Amiga Artist – Samia Halaby [video] - sohkamyung
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDfIkXf3uzA
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16521099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16521099),
which posted it first. We're experimenting a bit with ways to reward first
submitters.

